# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  You might be a ball python keeper..........

## Rob

If you get better sleep at night when your pet eats.

Same premise as "you might be a red neck". I'm interested in what clever sayings you all can come up with, let's hear them!

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Brian Fobian_ (07-26-2012),CCarr33 (08-22-2012),DooLittle (03-15-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),WesSmith21 (05-15-2012)

----------


## cmack91

You might be a ball python keeper if...

The majority of your freezer is taken up by rodents.

----------

abrunsen (03-15-2012),_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),CCarr33 (08-04-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_jben_ (03-18-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),luluizzi (07-26-2012),mikel81 (03-15-2012),Mishy (03-17-2012),Pandorasbox (08-02-2012),pastel0711 (06-25-2012),_R&DP_ (03-15-2012),Reksu (03-09-2013),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-24-2012),_Rob_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## RestlessRobie

the police show up thinking you might be growing pot becuase your utility bills is a little high  :Razz:

----------

4Ballz (05-15-2012),_Ashleigh91_ (03-15-2012),CAN_balls (03-25-2013),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_FoxReptiles_ (07-26-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_mattchibi_ (03-27-2012),mikel81 (03-15-2012),moondevourer (08-13-2013),PiercingPrincess (03-07-2013),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-24-2012),_Rob_ (03-15-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

You might be a ball python keeper if...

You come home from work and yell " Honeys I am home " and you are talking to your snakes.

----------

_Bill T_ (03-15-2012),doganddisc (08-10-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_Rob_ (03-15-2012),_sissysnakes_ (03-28-2012)

----------


## rebelrachel13

You might be a ball python keeper if...

-You're on this website.  :Rolleyes2: 

-You've ever yawned and thought to yourself that you must be "re-adjusting your jaw."

----------

CAN_balls (03-25-2013),CCarr33 (08-04-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),moondevourer (08-13-2013),_moonlightgdess_ (03-15-2012),_Rob_ (03-15-2012),Romping (07-26-2012),_SRMD_ (06-22-2012),_Wapadi_ (03-16-2012)

----------


## Brokenangelr

> You might be a ball python keeper if...
> 
> The majority of your freezer is taken up by rodents.


X2. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------

_cmack91_ (03-15-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),Ozifur (08-13-2013)

----------


## apple2

You might be a ball python keeper if you own and use a soldering iron, but have no idea how circuits work.

----------

AKballs (03-16-2012),_Anatopism_ (03-19-2013),_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),CAN_balls (03-25-2013),drezden (03-16-2012),_jben_ (03-18-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),Lipstick_Suckerpunch (12-06-2012),M&H (06-18-2012),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-24-2012),_SnowShredder_ (03-19-2013),_Vypyrz_ (03-15-2012),_WingedWolfPsion_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## RestlessRobie

You have ever lent a friend a couple feeder rats  :Very Happy:

----------

_ironpython_ (03-07-2013),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),Ozifur (08-13-2013)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> You might be a ball python keeper if you own and use a soldering iron, but have no idea how circuits work.


+1 to that lol use it everyday but not for soldering haha.

----------

_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## rebelrachel13

You've managed to turn random household items into cage decorations.

----------

crazypythonlady (08-13-2013),DananaPants (03-23-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),Ozifur (08-13-2013),pastel0711 (06-25-2012),_pigfat_ (05-15-2012),_Vasiliki_ (05-17-2012)

----------


## TheSnakeEye

- if you measure weight in grams

- if you're always think of possible combos

----------

_Anatopism_ (03-19-2013),CCarr33 (08-04-2012),DooLittle (03-15-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),Royal Chick (06-17-2012)

----------


## erom2

> - if you measure weight in grams



We use the metric system here, so it's quite the opposite really (for me), but I'm getting used to lengths given in feet.

----------

_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## evan385

- If your room is ten degrees hotter than the rest of your house.
- If your family tells you once a day to shut up about snakes.
- If you are stressed out because one of your babies is on a hunger strike.

----------

blueberrypancakes (03-22-2012),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-13-2013),CAN_balls (03-25-2013),CCarr33 (08-04-2012),ceca2015 (03-08-2013),DooLittle (03-15-2012),Dragonsrahc (07-04-2016),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),M&H (06-18-2012),Riv (07-27-2012),Royal Chick (06-17-2012)

----------


## luvmyballs

you ask your buddy to look at your balls and he doesnt punch you in the mouth . :Wink:

----------

4Ballz (05-15-2012),Badgemash (03-19-2013),_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),blueberrypancakes (03-22-2012),CCarr33 (08-04-2012),_cmack91_ (03-15-2012),D2b (03-28-2012),DooLittle (03-15-2012),evan385 (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_jben_ (03-18-2012),Jonzin4BallPythons (03-15-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),M&H (06-18-2012),moondevourer (08-13-2013),_moonlightgdess_ (03-15-2012),_Orijin0XazN_ (08-02-2012),Poseidon (06-23-2012),reptilesbeforemammal (10-09-2013),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-24-2012),Riv (07-27-2012),Romping (07-26-2012),SeeTheCityLights (07-28-2012),_sissysnakes_ (03-28-2012),snakeluvr#3 (03-16-2012),_Vasiliki_ (05-17-2012),_VooDooDoc_ (03-17-2012),_Wapadi_ (05-16-2012)

----------


## luvmyballs

your 8 year old daughter knows more about the care and keeping of reptiles than the experts at the pet store.

----------

4Ballz (05-15-2012),_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),DooLittle (03-15-2012),evan385 (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),Jerde (04-18-2012),JKPCONSTRICTORS (03-09-2013),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_King's Royal Pythons_ (03-15-2012),mikel81 (03-15-2012),raiexel (03-16-2012),Seeker (07-26-2012),snakeluvr#3 (03-16-2012),_VooDooDoc_ (03-17-2012)

----------


## Timothy

If you don't use rubbermaids for storage

----------

CCarr33 (08-04-2012),Darkshadow1005 (03-12-2013),DooLittle (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),Riv (07-27-2012),Royal Chick (06-17-2012)

----------


## luvmyballs

your living room would scare the crap out of most "normal" people .

----------

Amber2102 (11-14-2012),Badgemash (03-19-2013),CAN_balls (03-25-2013),DooLittle (03-15-2012),evan385 (03-15-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),PiercingPrincess (03-07-2013),Spyro (06-25-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

You wish you had gps tracking on the fed ex truck, to see where your new baby is, and when it will get there...

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_jcoylesr76_ (03-22-2012),Jerde (04-18-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),_pigfat_ (05-15-2012),Riv (07-27-2012)

----------


## luvmyballs

the story of Adam and Eve  pisses you off.

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),Casillas_Brian (03-18-2012),cinnamonpython (03-09-2013),Emily Hubbard (03-16-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),Jerde (04-18-2012),JKPCONSTRICTORS (03-09-2013),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_Mft62485_ (03-15-2012),moondevourer (08-13-2013),_moonlightgdess_ (03-15-2012),Orenshi (08-08-2012),Reksu (03-09-2013),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-24-2012),snakeluvr#3 (03-16-2012),Spyro (06-25-2012),_STjepkes_ (03-12-2013),_VooDooDoc_ (03-17-2012)

----------


## cmack91

... If you go target and buy a dozen sterilites, with no lids.

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),CAN_balls (03-25-2013),DooLittle (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),francisco_24 (03-16-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (03-15-2012),_STjepkes_ (03-12-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Your kids friends refer to your house as the "reptile zoo"

----------

evan385 (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),_Orijin0XazN_ (08-02-2012),PiercingPrincess (03-07-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

You are trying to figure out how to re-arange the furniture to fit in one more tank or rack

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (05-16-2012),evan385 (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),Foxtuning65 (03-15-2012),francisco_24 (03-16-2012),_jcoylesr76_ (03-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),_Orijin0XazN_ (08-02-2012),_pigfat_ (05-15-2012),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-24-2012),_sissysnakes_ (03-28-2012),_WingedWolfPsion_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## luvmyballs

you have ever ponders what the inside of a termite mound looks like.

----------

blueberrypancakes (03-22-2012),_cmack91_ (03-15-2012),DooLittle (03-15-2012),evan385 (03-15-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_pigfat_ (05-15-2012),Pythongloves (03-22-2012)

----------


## dpal666

you have 20 pillow cases, and only one pillow

----------

evan385 (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),Wobbilly5 (03-15-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

You go to your local feeder supplier, and they see you coming and have your rodents ready by the time you get done browsing for anything new, with out having talked to you yet...

----------

blueberrypancakes (03-22-2012),evan385 (03-15-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_King's Royal Pythons_ (03-15-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),Pythongloves (03-22-2012),Seeker (07-26-2012),Wobbilly5 (03-15-2012)

----------


## cecilbturtle

... if you've ever scraped stubborn urates out of a tub with your bare finger nail without it grossing you out.

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),Casillas_Brian (03-18-2012),DooLittle (03-15-2012),evan385 (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),Foxtuning65 (03-15-2012),_gsarchie_ (04-25-2013),_jbean7916_ (03-16-2012),_jben_ (03-18-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),_Orijin0XazN_ (08-02-2012),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-24-2012)

----------


## Vypyrz

You've ever referred to a pregnant woman as gravid...

Sent from my Motorola ATRIX using Tapatalk.

----------

4Ballz (05-15-2012),_alittleFREE_ (05-15-2012),_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),_che_ (03-16-2012),_cmack91_ (03-15-2012),evan385 (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_jben_ (03-18-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),M&H (06-18-2012),masonhall (05-15-2012),_Mike41793_ (03-15-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (03-15-2012),_Orijin0XazN_ (08-02-2012),_rebelrachel13_ (03-15-2012),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-24-2012),Riv (07-27-2012),_RobNJ_ (03-16-2012),Romping (07-26-2012),_Slashmaster_ (03-16-2012),_VooDooDoc_ (03-17-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-15-2012),Wobbilly5 (03-15-2012),_Zombie_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## rebelrachel13

Poop day will always occur the day after cleaning day, no exceptions - yet you clean the cage anyway.  :Wink:

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),blueberrypancakes (03-22-2012),DooLittle (03-15-2012),evan385 (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),Ozifur (08-13-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

...if you go to target and get 6 41qt sterilite tubs and have to explain to the cashier that you didnt forget lids, you simply dont need them. 

...if you start trying to calculate in your head what random household objects weigh in grams.

...you dont feel like explaining what your buying a kitchen scale for, but you promise youre not gunna use it for weighing drugs or food.

...you cant find your thermometer so you just try and use your temp gun to see if you have a fever.

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (03-15-2012),_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),DooLittle (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),luluizzi (07-26-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## Foxtuning65

-the guys at work call you "snake guy" or "crocodile hunter"
-you've moved furniture in your living room just to make room for new snakes on QT
-you walk through Walmart looking at stuff that you can use for hides/fixtures

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## Vypyrz

You might be a Ball Python keeper if you have ever called a baby boa "hatchling"...

Sent from my Motorola ATRIX using Tapatalk.

----------

_jben_ (03-18-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-15-2012),_Rumbler (03-10-2013)

----------


## Bill T

U might be a ball python keeper......

If u pass by a garage sale, see a book shelf, and start thinking of ways to convert it into a rack system.

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_WingedWolfPsion_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## Slim

If you organize your freezer from left to right into Fuzy, Pup, and Small.

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (03-15-2012),_Coleslaw007_ (05-16-2012),DooLittle (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## Bill T

U might be a ball python keeper......

If ur family wont come over for dinner anymore becouse of the rodents next to the food in the freezer.

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),Ozifur (08-13-2013),_Vasiliki_ (05-17-2012)

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Whenever you go to a Walmart or Target, you stop by the storage bin aisles, 'just to browse'.

----------

_angllady2_ (03-15-2012),Badgemash (03-19-2013),Casillas_Brian (03-18-2012),_cecilbturtle_ (03-15-2012),Christopher Pilgrim (04-07-2012),_cmack91_ (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),francisco_24 (03-16-2012),_jben_ (03-18-2012),Jerde (04-18-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),M&H (06-18-2012),_Mike41793_ (03-15-2012),PiercingPrincess (03-07-2013),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-24-2012),_RobNJ_ (03-16-2012),Romping (07-26-2012),Spookitie (07-26-2012),_VooDooDoc_ (03-17-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-15-2012),_Rumbler (03-10-2013)

----------


## adamsky27

If you're a man with a shaved head and still own a blow dryer...

----------

_Anatopism_ (03-19-2013),_Ashleigh91_ (03-15-2012),Badgemash (03-19-2013),_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),_Bill T_ (03-15-2012),_Capray_ (06-22-2012),_che_ (03-16-2012),Christopher Pilgrim (04-07-2012),D2b (03-28-2012),DooLittle (03-15-2012),dr del (03-16-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),Foxtuning65 (03-15-2012),_jbean7916_ (03-16-2012),_jben_ (03-18-2012),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_Mike41793_ (03-15-2012),moondevourer (08-13-2013),_Orijin0XazN_ (08-02-2012),PiercingPrincess (03-07-2013),Poseidon (06-23-2012),raiexel (03-16-2012),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-24-2012),sbit (03-15-2012),_Slashmaster_ (03-16-2012),_Slim_ (03-15-2012),_Vasiliki_ (05-17-2012),_Vypyrz_ (03-15-2012),willieshotg3 (08-15-2013)

----------


## Juliemay13

> You've ever referred to a pregnant woman as gravid...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola ATRIX using Tapatalk.


HAHAHA!  :ROFL:

----------


## Rob

Instead of hiding porn from your wife you hide searches for snakes for sale.

----------

4Ballz (05-15-2012),_Anatopism_ (03-19-2013),Bigswol (03-16-2013),_Bill T_ (03-15-2012),blueberrypancakes (03-22-2012),_Capray_ (06-22-2012),ceca2015 (03-08-2013),_che_ (03-16-2012),Christopher Pilgrim (04-07-2012),DooLittle (06-23-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),Foxtuning65 (03-15-2012),_gsarchie_ (04-25-2013),_jcoylesr76_ (03-22-2012),Jerde (04-18-2012),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_Mike41793_ (03-15-2012),_Orijin0XazN_ (08-02-2012),PiercingPrincess (03-07-2013),Reksu (03-09-2013),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-24-2012),Riv (07-27-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-15-2012),_Rumbler (03-10-2013)

----------


## Juliemay13

> If you organize your freezer from left to right into Fuzy, Pup, and Small.


I do the same, hehe

----------


## interloc

When you talk about how big your balls are getting and your friends don't get confused anymore. 


Sent from my iPOSphone using tapatalk.

----------

_adamsky27_ (03-15-2012),_Anatopism_ (03-19-2013),Bet (03-17-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),PiercingPrincess (03-07-2013),Royal Chick (06-17-2012),SeeTheCityLights (07-28-2012)

----------


## angllady2

If you get in to a conversation about pets, and you tell the person you are expecting, and when they ask you when, you reply around 45 days, to which they respond, you don't even look pregnant, and you get offended they didn't know you were talking about your snake.

If you have ever spoken "baby talk" to your snakes, and will swear they understood you.

If you once asked a friend who announced they were pregnant, "That's wonderful, when did you ovulate ?"

If you've ever told your gravid female, "You are not fat sweetheart, you are beautiful."

Gale

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),moondevourer (08-13-2013),PiercingPrincess (03-07-2013),Romping (07-26-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## RestlessRobie

Any of your children have asked if they are het for anything

You know the weight height or length of all your snakes but not your children

You get excited when a cold front moves in  :Snake: 

You have have any disposable containers labeled SNAKE FOOD not for people

You know when the rodents are delivered to any of your local pet stores and are waiting for the driver to show up

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_jcoylesr76_ (03-22-2012),_Juliemay13_ (03-15-2012),_Rob_ (03-15-2012),Romping (07-26-2012),_Wapadi_ (05-16-2012)

----------


## Vypyrz

> If you're a man with a shaved head and still own a blow dryer...


Hey!!!!!! I resemble that remark...

Sent from my Motorola ATRIX using Tapatalk.

----------

_adamsky27_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## paperaith

This is a great thread, but I'm a newb to snakes...what do you guys use soldering irons for?

----------

Spookitie (07-26-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> This is a great thread, but I'm a newb to snakes...what do you guys use soldering irons for?


Putting air holes in tubs and wiring flexwatt.

----------

4Ballz (05-15-2012),_Capray_ (06-22-2012),DooLittle (03-15-2012),Pythongloves (03-22-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

...when you have a C average in your bio class but on the genetics exam you get an A+ and your professor asks you if you cheated.

----------

apple2 (03-15-2012),_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-13-2013),Christopher Pilgrim (04-07-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),Foxtuning65 (03-15-2012),_jcoylesr76_ (03-22-2012),_Rawbbeh_ (08-23-2012)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

If you have convinced your family that your new snakes are an "investment"

----------

_adamsky27_ (03-15-2012),AlmightyMoof (03-18-2012),Badgemash (03-19-2013),_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),Christopher Pilgrim (04-07-2012),_Coleslaw007_ (05-16-2012),DooLittle (03-15-2012),Foxtuning65 (03-15-2012),francisco_24 (03-16-2012),_jbean7916_ (03-16-2012),_jcoylesr76_ (03-22-2012),Jens00n (06-19-2012),JKPCONSTRICTORS (03-09-2013),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),_Orijin0XazN_ (08-02-2012),Ozifur (08-13-2013),Reksu (03-09-2013),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-24-2012),Riv (07-27-2012),Romping (07-26-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-15-2012),_Zombie_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## Vypyrz

You consider getting bit an achievement...

Sent from my Motorola ATRIX using Tapatalk.

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),blueberrypancakes (03-22-2012),DooLittle (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_jben_ (03-18-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),Ozifur (08-13-2013),Riv (07-27-2012),_Slim_ (03-16-2012),_STjepkes_ (03-12-2013),_The Serpent Merchant_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

...If while at the zoo, you teach little kids who walk up to the big burm about the snake and tell them about YOUR pythons. 

...If you dream about snakes being shipped to your door on a regular basis.
(Likewise)...If you dream about breeding and possible combos. 

...If you only ace the portion of anatomy dealing with snakes.  :Razz:  

...If you refer to warm weather as "good shipping weather" instead of "good beach weather".  :Wink:

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),_Rob_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

...If you save all the money you made before Spring Break for Repticon the following weekend.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_adamsky27_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## KatStoverReptiles

If you look at other people's fuzzy, cute pets (kittens, rabbits, guinea pigs, etc) and wonder what you could feed them to (my husband).

If you've boycotted most of animal planet and discovery's programs because they villainize snakes and half the time when they're talking about one species they're showing pictures of other species and it annoys you that they can't even get their species correct.

You've had lengthy discussions about what type of snake Nagini is (this also makes you a Harry Potter nerd...).

If you've (jokingly) threatened to turn your snakes into belts, wallets, etc. if they don't start eating.

If you've taught your mom and your mother in law not to call on Sunday nights because its feeding night and you're busy.

You know 10 tricks to get a snake to take ft over live and a rat over a mouse but have no idea how to program your VCR (do people still have VCRs?).

----------

apple2 (03-15-2012),Badgemash (03-19-2013),blueberrypancakes (03-22-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),moondevourer (08-13-2013),PiercingPrincess (03-07-2013),_Slim_ (03-16-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## Hermosa

-If you are considering to get more BP's
-If you care more about your baby :Snake:  then yourself.  :Smile:

----------


## Zombie

HAHA, this is a great thread!  :Good Job: 

...if you go into a subway and think how great their bread baker ovens would be to make an incubator out of.

...if you ask your 5yr old daughter what snake she wants next and replies "a spinner or bumblebee". 

...if someone mentions pie and you are drooling not because of baked goods. 

...if you have been startled by what sounds like a sumo wrestler dropping a duece in your snakes enclosure. 

...if you have referenced McGyver when thinking of a solution to a problem.

----------

CAN_balls (03-25-2013),DooLittle (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),_Rob_ (03-15-2012),_Vasiliki_ (05-17-2012),_Rumbler (03-10-2013)

----------


## rebelrachel13

If you've told someone that your snake is "in blue" and they start asking where you got a BLUE snake.  :Razz:

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),blueberrypancakes (03-22-2012)

----------


## Rob

If your planning your kids birthday party at NERD.

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),DooLittle (03-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## emeraldwinter

...you don't throw out your old tank when your snake grows to a new one because maybe, I mean who knows right, you might get another snake someday soonish? Even if you know you have no money and no time..... that might just be me. wishful thinkin  :Razz:

----------


## moonlightgdess

You start wondering if, just maybe, you can turn those lids into something... After all they are free with your tubs...

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk

----------

Christopher Pilgrim (04-07-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_jbean7916_ (03-16-2012),_KatStoverReptiles_ (03-16-2012)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

When you hated genetics in high school biology class but soon after you got your first BP you found that you were fascinated by genetics...

----------

Christopher Pilgrim (04-07-2012),_Coleslaw007_ (05-16-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),Riv (07-27-2012),_Slim_ (03-16-2012),_STjepkes_ (03-12-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

You unroll sheds to check for eyecaps.

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),CAN_balls (03-25-2013),_cmack91_ (03-16-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_jcoylesr76_ (03-22-2012),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (03-16-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Instead of Friday being movie night, its feed night..  And everybody enjoys it just as much!

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> If your planning your kids birthday party at NERD.


Dang, that would be awesome!

----------


## DooLittle

If you have ever been bit by a feeder momma asf protecting her children.

----------

_luvmyballs_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## geeko

... you keep spending your car fund...

... you talk to a friend about the "pie(d)" you really want on pi day

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_DavidMundy_ (05-16-2012),_Mike41793_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## emeraldwinter

...instead of studying for your pathophysiology exam you're drawing Punnet Squares and playing around with Genetics Wizard  :Very Happy:

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (03-16-2012),_The Serpent Merchant_ (03-15-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-15-2012)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> ...instead of studying for your pathophysiology exam you're drawing Punnet Squares and playing around with Genetics Wizard


sounds familiar, except for me it was a thermodynamics exam and a calculus 3 exam... The joys of being an Engineering major

----------


## crazyj83

When you post on Facebook in March that you either want a Pastel, Black Pastel, Pastel Orange Ghost, Albino or Piebald for your birthday/Christmas gift since both are in December.. You might be a ball python owner...lol :Good Job:

----------


## Zombie

> If your planning your kids birthday party at NERD.


...if your wife wants you to plan HER bday party at NERD.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (03-16-2012),Romping (07-26-2012)

----------


## RestlessRobie

> If your planning your kids birthday party at NERD.


They do birthdays Noah and I are so there  :Razz: 
our birthday is only 9 days from each other (he is asking mom now)  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## DooLittle

Could this go sticky?  I love it!

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_moonlightgdess_ (03-16-2012),Pythongloves (03-22-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

If your husband is trying to find a way to block kingsnake.com on your computer....  :Very Happy:

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Your kids/significant other want you to get off bp.net so they can use the computer...lol.  :Very Happy:

----------

blueberrypancakes (03-22-2012),_Coleslaw007_ (05-16-2012)

----------


## Vypyrz

You take a photo of that giant deuce that your snake left and proudly posted it online...

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),BallPythonLove (05-21-2012),_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),_cmack91_ (03-16-2012),DooLittle (03-16-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_gsarchie_ (04-25-2013),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-22-2012)

----------


## Zombie

...if your wife carries lube and probes in her purse.

 :Very Happy: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (03-16-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-16-2012),Royal Chick (06-17-2012),_Slim_ (03-16-2012)

----------


## xFenrir

The first thing you do when you get bit is not to clean up the blood but to yell "Quick! Someone get the camera!!"  :Very Happy:

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),CherryPython (03-17-2012),dr del (03-16-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_jben_ (03-18-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-16-2012),_Vasiliki_ (05-17-2012),_Vypyrz_ (03-22-2012)

----------


## RobNJ

When you've become a regular customer of the local moving company with no intentions of moving.

When the word "banana" does not automatically conjure up images of a delightful, tropical fruit.

When spiders lay eggs that hatch out bees and it makes perfect sense.

When you don't need to go to the doctor to see if "your boys" are producing sperm.

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Capray_ (06-22-2012),CherryPython (03-17-2012),Christopher Pilgrim (04-07-2012),_cmack91_ (03-16-2012),_Coleslaw007_ (05-16-2012),DooLittle (03-16-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-16-2012),Natassja (03-16-2012),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-24-2012),_Vasiliki_ (05-17-2012)

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

If you sleep in the buff because its too hot in your bedroom(snake room)

If you go to do your morning business and greet the snake in your bathroom

If you talk about snakes so often you start to feel like a nerd 

 :Very Happy:

----------

DooLittle (03-16-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-16-2012),Riv (07-27-2012)

----------


## che

When you can say, "I`m going home to attend to my balls " without even flinching!

----------

BallPythonLove (05-21-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-16-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-16-2012)

----------


## SquamishSerpents

...when you greet your online friends, you accidentally type "het" instead of "hey"

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (05-16-2012),DooLittle (03-16-2012),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (03-18-2012)

----------


## crepers86

When BHB's web site is your homepage and two other tabs open up when you open google chrome and one is of BP.net and the other is HC.com. When you forget to check facebook for a week. When every ball your favorite candy store... I mean pet store gets the save it in the back for you to take first pic if wanted. When you refuse to date a girl because the dislike snakes (I am not given my kids up for nothing) When you are over joyed because your mom just picked up a BP out of its cage on her own. and Tonight at Target I was looking at shelving and storage bins just for my BPs

----------

BallPythonLove (05-21-2012)

----------


## RobNJ

if you start referring to your spouse/significant other, kids, and dogs as your "collection."

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-16-2012),_Rob_ (03-16-2012)

----------


## Rob

It's Friday night and your at home watching old snakebytes episodes. (this most likely means you have kids as well)

----------

_Sama_ (05-16-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-16-2012)

----------


## luvmyballs

> sounds familiar, except for me it was a thermodynamics exam and a calculus 3 exam... The joys of being an Engineering major


calculus 3 makes my head hurt just from reading it.

----------

Royal Chick (06-17-2012),_The Serpent Merchant_ (03-18-2012)

----------


## luvmyballs

probing your balls takes on a whole new meaning

----------

DooLittle (03-16-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),Spookitie (07-26-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

You have a big rack, and its got nothing to do with your bra size..

----------

apple2 (03-16-2012),Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-13-2013),_C&H Exotic Morphs_ (03-17-2012),CherryPython (03-17-2012),_cmack91_ (03-22-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),luluizzi (07-26-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-16-2012),_Mike41793_ (03-16-2012),Poseidon (06-23-2012),Pythongloves (03-22-2012),Reksu (03-09-2013),SeeTheCityLights (07-28-2012),_Slim_ (03-18-2012),Spookitie (07-26-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (03-22-2012),_Vasiliki_ (05-17-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-16-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

You are a girl with big balls that the boys envy.

----------

apple2 (03-16-2012),Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-13-2013),CherryPython (03-17-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),Klogue1 (05-16-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-16-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (03-18-2012),Reksu (03-09-2013),Spookitie (07-26-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-16-2012)

----------


## RestlessRobie

You talk to your 11yo son about balls and boobs and your wife doesnt get angry :Razz:

----------

apple2 (03-16-2012),CherryPython (03-17-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),SeeTheCityLights (07-28-2012)

----------


## angllady2

When you are a girl who can start a conversation, " My balls are bigger than yours" without a second thought.

When you are a girl and don't think twice about asking a guy, " So, how big are your balls?"

If you've ever told a complete stranger, "You have beautiful balls!" And they actually said thank you.

If you've ever been online and said out loud, 'Ohh I wish I had his balls!"  And your husband says, "I wish you did too!"

Gale

----------

apple2 (03-16-2012),_Ashleigh91_ (03-17-2012),Badgemash (03-19-2013),blueberrypancakes (03-23-2012),CherryPython (03-17-2012),_cmack91_ (03-22-2012),dpal666 (03-17-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_jcoylesr76_ (03-22-2012),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-16-2012),moondevourer (08-13-2013),Reksu (03-09-2013),Romping (07-26-2012),SeeTheCityLights (07-28-2012),Spookitie (07-26-2012),_Vasiliki_ (05-17-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-21-2012)

----------


## rebelrachel13

...If you always stop by the reptile isle in Petco/Petsmart just to snicker at some of the overpriced, unnecessary merchandise marketed to snake owners... and to make sure no one's buying heat rocks.  :Razz: 

(P.S., these "ball" jokes are a little overdone IMHO...  :Snake:   :Snake: )

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (03-18-2012)

----------


## interloc

When you walk by someone at Petsmart/petco and hear them talking about snake care to a customer. You stay there pretending to look at heat rocks and when the salesman is gone you correct all their mistakes and make a new friend in the process. I've saved at least a few balls from heat rocks and desert like conditions in their houses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),Bigswol (03-16-2013),Christopher Pilgrim (04-07-2012),DooLittle (03-17-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),Ozifur (08-13-2013),_The Serpent Merchant_ (03-18-2012)

----------


## crepers86

> It's Friday night and your at home watching old snakebytes episodes. (this most likely means you have kids as well)


I've been up watching snakebytesTV all night I love that show, I think they need to do a thirty minute show for TV.

When you give up your tv, xbox 360, and Games for more balls, or When half your papers for college include something about your Balls. at some point. When you have to include your balls in your life insurance and will paper work (only because you aint given them and they will out live you....

----------

_Rob_ (03-17-2012)

----------


## CherryPython

...You forget it's your Mum's birthday next week - But you've already bought your Ball Python a new hide for her birthday ON THE SAME DAY AS YOUR MUMS.

...You can't think of any of your friends who, after meeting your Ball Python, don't now WANT a snake  :Razz: 

...There are weekly cries of "Oooh whats in that container on the window le-OH MY GOD AIMEE CAN'T YOU DEFROST THAT THING SOMEWHERE ELSE!??" - From the Grandparent in the Kitchen

...The phrase "Don't hug me, there's a python in my pocket." Doesn't sound weird any more.

 :Love:

----------

_cmack91_ (03-22-2012),DooLittle (03-18-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (03-18-2012),_Rob_ (03-17-2012)

----------


## Rob

> ...You forget it's your Mum's birthday next week :


Lol I love the usage of "mum"

----------

CherryPython (03-17-2012)

----------


## CherryPython

> Lol I love the usage of "mum"


Hahaha  :Razz:  The joys of being British  :Very Happy:  Mumsie, Mummy dearest, Mother dear  :Razz:

----------

_Rob_ (03-17-2012)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

You might be a ball python keeper if...

You come home and yell " Time to play with my balls!"

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-13-2013),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-18-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Your kids don't even flinch anymore when you pre-kill your snakes meal....
And neither do you.

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_luvmyballs_ (03-18-2012)

----------


## Slim

> (P.S., these "ball" jokes are a little overdone IMHO...  )


I'm pretty sure that's _not_ even possible  :Very Happy:

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),blueberrypancakes (03-23-2012),DooLittle (03-07-2013),luluizzi (07-26-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-22-2012),_Mike41793_ (03-18-2012),_RobNJ_ (03-18-2012),SeeTheCityLights (07-28-2012)

----------


## Casillas_Brian

If you read EVERY post and laughed at them all

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_BallsUnlimited_ (03-22-2012),blueberrypancakes (03-23-2012),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-13-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (05-16-2012),_jcoylesr76_ (03-22-2012),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),_Rob_ (03-18-2012),_Sama_ (05-16-2012),_Vasiliki_ (05-17-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-21-2012)

----------


## Zombie

> Your kids don't even flinch anymore when you pre-kill your snakes meal....
> And neither do you.


Haha, my kids can't wait for feed day...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------

_luvmyballs_ (03-18-2012)

----------


## Iloverhacs

-if the word spider has nothing to do with 8 legs.
-bumblebee has nothing to do with honey
-you talk about cleaning or feeding your balls in public and don't understand why you are getting dirty looks

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-13-2013)

----------


## sleepygeckos

... If you've ever calculated the convection currents in an exclosure so you could balance the heat and humidity _just so_.




> ...you cant find your thermometer so you just try and use your temp gun to see if you have a fever.


Oh thank you! I thought I was the only one to do that!  :Very Happy:  (Human armpits are about 1F lower than under the tongue, according to my reference book... and only on this site do I have to go back and put "human" in front of this to be clear.)

----------


## angllady2

If you have ever gone to a garage sale/flea market looking for bookshelves, etc to turn into housing or other accessories for your ball pythons.

If you have ever made yourself leave your wallet/purse at home when going to a show to prevent overspending, only to discover you "accidentally" stuck a credit card in your pocket, and after all that is a really good deal on that morph you've been wanting.

If you've ever gotten your feathers ruffled by an unthinking non-reptile person while in a pet store, and gave them a bit of education in a not-so-polite way because you are sick of snake haters.

If your spouse has ever changed the channel because you keep talking over the commentary on a "reptile show" on TV, loudly pointing out the obvious mistakes and misinformation.

If your spouse has ever come home from work and asked, "When is dinner?"  and you reply the rats aren't thawed yet.  Then you remember the people in the house need to eat as well as the snakes.

Gale

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (03-21-2012),Badgemash (03-19-2013),blueberrypancakes (03-24-2012),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-13-2013),_cmack91_ (03-22-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_jcoylesr76_ (03-22-2012),JulieInNJ (03-22-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (03-22-2012),PiercingPrincess (03-07-2013),_RestlessRobie_ (03-22-2012),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-24-2012),_Rob_ (03-21-2012),_Wapadi_ (05-16-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (03-21-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

If the first thing you do in the morning is grab your coffee and get on bp.net.   :Good Job:

----------

blueberrypancakes (03-24-2012),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-13-2013),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_jcoylesr76_ (03-22-2012),_luvmyballs_ (03-22-2012),Ozifur (08-13-2013),_RestlessRobie_ (03-22-2012),_Rob_ (03-22-2012)

----------


## Rob

> If the first thing you do in the morning is grab your coffee and get on bp.net.


Mines hop on Bp.net with my pre work out drink......same thing lol

----------


## John1982

You only eat fresh food cause the freezer is full of rodents.

----------


## JulieInNJ

...your 9 year old son has a better grasp of genetics than some college students, thanks to the obsessive talk about dom, co-dom, and recessive traits...

...every time you grab a soda from the convenience store, you wish you could take the glass front refrigerator home and turn it into an incubator...

...every time you watch that show Infested!, and you see a house infested with rats, you only wish you could be that lucky to have that much snake food around...

...you walk into a pet store and think SNAKE FOOD when you see the 'fancy' rats...

...you've been in a subway, seen a huge rat, and wondered which one of your balls could eat it...

----------

_Capray_ (07-29-2012)

----------


## JulieInNJ

...your friends and family have threatened to have an intervention for your addiction...

...your friends and family threaten to put you on that show Hoarders...

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-13-2013),DooLittle (03-22-2012),PiercingPrincess (03-07-2013),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-24-2012)

----------


## Vypyrz

> You only eat fresh food cause the freezer is full of rodents.


Today, I had to move the rats out of the way to find the frozen burritos and Hot Pockets...  :ROFL:

----------


## Rob

If your favorite statement is "just one more".

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),blueberrypancakes (03-24-2012),DooLittle (03-22-2012),PiercingPrincess (03-07-2013)

----------


## Spyderco1116

You might be a ball python keeper if.... your idea of a relaxing day trip with your wife is hitting the nearest reptile expo.

----------


## ktint

You might be a ball python keeper.......... 

You care more about temp/humidity in the tub than your own health.

----------

Bigswol (03-16-2013)

----------


## CherryPython

...if you've ever used the sentence "Nah no pub tonight, feeding night!"

...You tell your friends you and your significant other are expecting to bring a new little man home in the near future and the people that know you and also own snakes say "Awh congratulations!" because they know you're bring home a snake...

The rest say "Awh congratulations!" because they think you're bringing home a baby...add to looks of confusion as to why you don't even look remotely grav-PREGNANT.

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),JulieInNJ (03-24-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (03-27-2012)

----------


## RestlessRobie

You have ever blamed a fart on the snake instead of the dog 

Your dog has tried to blame a fart on the snake


And you both got away with it  :Very Happy:

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013)

----------


## interloc

A 2 for 1 sale on rubbermade 2221s at zellers makes you the happiest ever and you tell the cashier that its like christmas and she looks at you like you are a basket case. 

Someone finds out that you have snakes and they ask you how many and you say "only 10". 

When people ask you if your worried your snakes will eat your cat and you reply "I'm more worried my cat will eat my snakes!"

This is the best thread ever!! Sticky???

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),Bigswol (03-16-2013),JulieInNJ (03-24-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (03-27-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (03-25-2012),Ozifur (08-13-2013),_Rob_ (03-23-2012)

----------


## luvmyballs

Your happy to get blue balls.

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-13-2013),CherryPython (03-23-2012),_cmack91_ (03-28-2012),JulieInNJ (03-24-2012),_Mft62485_ (03-22-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Your kid is the only one that has to get permission from the principal to bring in their pet on show and tell day.

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-13-2013),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),JulieInNJ (03-24-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

You are making out your grocery list for the week, and rodents are on it.

----------

_Slim_ (03-23-2012)

----------


## blueberrypancakes

You wake up like a little kid on christmas every day after cleared eyes when you're expecting a shed. 

Your husband asks if you'll "always be this weird"  when you baby-talk to your snakes

When you worry so much about your snake not eating that you don't eat yourself

The only vacation of the year you've planned is to Hamburg for the reptile convention

----------


## DooLittle

Sticky, sticky, sticky  :Smile:   :Good Job:  ......  One of the best threads, IMO.

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Rob_ (03-24-2012)

----------


## Sama

-When you have to explain to your husband the difference between hoarding and having a breeding collection repeatedly. (9 snakes are not a lot!) 

-When mom comes over for my nephew's first birthday party and the one thing she wants to do before she leaves is to hold the baby balls. (she loves my nippy little pinstripe girl)

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-13-2013),_Vasiliki_ (05-17-2012)

----------


## Rob

You can complement a woman's rack and not be sexually harassing her.

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## Dracoluna

if you wake up in the middle of the night and rush into the other room to check on your new baby... to make sure her temps and humidity are right. (I really hope this calms down after I get more bp's. Makes for long nights.)

if you have friends over and suddenly hear cursing as your freezer slams shut because you forgot to rebag the rats and one was staring at the same ice cream the guest was.

----------

apple2 (06-22-2012),Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (03-27-2012)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> if you wake up in the middle of the night and rush into the other room to check on your new baby... to make sure her temps and humidity are right. (I really hope this calms down after I get more bp's. Makes for long nights.)


don't worry in a few weeks you will realize that you aren't killing your Bp and things will settle down  :Good Job:

----------

4theSNAKElady (03-14-2013)

----------


## Dracoluna

> don't worry in a few weeks you will realize that you aren't killing your Bp and things will settle down


Lol! I'm getting to that point but it's bad enough the girls at work look at me when I come in tired and just say "Snake again?" Used to corns which I'm pretty sure could survive the apocalypse so the finickiness of bps has me a bit nervous.

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

> You are making out your grocery list for the week, and rodents are on it.


I remember my husband finding a grocery list I had made:

Butter
Paper Towels
Mice
Bread
Eggs

 :Very Happy:

----------

CherryPython (03-28-2012),DooLittle (03-27-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Rob_ (03-27-2012),_sissysnakes_ (03-28-2012)

----------


## Foxtuning65

-when there are more pics of your snakes on your Facebook then of  yourself
-your family makes it a vacation day to come see all your snakes
-when your mother in law refuses to eat food from your freezer because there are rats in it
-instead of saying I want to come over to party your friends say " I want to come over to see your snakes"

----------

blueberrypancakes (03-28-2012),Christopher Pilgrim (04-07-2012)

----------


## CherryPython

...When people start taking you off their FB news feed because they're getting sick of the snakes

Me: "Sooo anybody ELSE taken me off the news feed?"
G: "Yeah, ***insert a few names from work***"
Me: "Cause of-"
G: "-the snakes, yes Aimee."
Me:  :Very Happy:   :Sweeet:

----------

_moonlightgdess_ (03-29-2012)

----------


## JulieInNJ

...you've had family members run screaming out of the bathroom because you had rats thawing in your tub...

----------

apple2 (06-22-2012),Errabal (07-31-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## mechnut450

it only bad if you have  the police  and all t ocall you for snake  removals  and Iding of them  at 2 am.  I been told I have to use colored container  or a trash bag to keep my frozen rodents in so noone sees them when opening the fridge.

but it really bad if you pull out a hairless rodent  and at first glance (not even a second )  and can't tell if it chicken or a rat   until you open the bag.

----------


## Rob

> it only bad if you have  the police  and all t ocall you for snake  removals  and Iding of them  at 2 am.  I been told I have to use colored container  or a trash bag to keep my frozen rodents in so noone sees them when opening the fridge.
> 
> but it really bad if you pull out a hairless rodent  and at first glance (not even a second )  and can't tell if it chicken or a rat   until you open the bag.


What? Not a slam I just couldn't understand what you were trying to say.

----------


## Mike41793

> What? Not a slam I just couldn't understand what you were trying to say.


The police call him at 2am when they need help with a snake removal and need him to ID it for them bc they dont know if its venemous

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Rob_ (03-28-2012)

----------


## Rob

> The police call him at 2am when they need help with a snake removal and need him to ID it for them bc they dont know if its venemous


Wow thanks, I did not get that a all

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Capray_ (06-22-2012),CherryPython (03-28-2012)

----------


## sissysnakes

If your diet appears to finally be working!... mostly because your foraging is cut short by whats in the freezer...

Iv already lost 5 pounds.. and I think that icecream has gone bad...

----------


## SpencerShanks

... If it isn't strange to have 3 balls, but it is still strange to have 1. (Lol, that's me. The guy with 1 ball.)

... If you've ever told someone that their pet rat looks delicious (Only jokingly of course!)

... If you get excited when you are bit by a pet and take pictures, rather than getting angry at the pet.

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Slim_ (03-28-2012)

----------


## mschmied

If you are excited to move into a new place because it has a walkin closet....for your collection

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (03-29-2012)

----------


## Scubaf250

If your mom gives you two lawyer bookcases and tells your fiancé not to let you turn them into a rack system... 


Send in your two cents! 
Http://Yourtwocentsworth.com

----------

apple2 (06-22-2012),Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Rob_ (03-29-2012)

----------


## moonlightgdess

> If your mom gives you two lawyer bookcases and tells your fiancé not to let you turn them into a rack system... 
> 
> 
> Send in your two cents! 
> Http://Yourtwocentsworth.com


Omg...I know how to make my next rack now...

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk

----------


## Scubaf250

Lol! It would make a sweet baby/juvenile rack, just drill a hole by each shelf and run the heat tape in there... Use tubs with lids....

Yeah im totally going to do it and they are totally going to kill me =P


You might be a ball python keeper if your willing to risk bodily injury to turn random furniture into rack systems haha! 


Send in your two cents! 
Http://Yourtwocentsworth.com

----------


## Mike41793

if whenever one of your friends gets a new lame pet rodent you tell them to give it to you when you they get bored of it... and then everyone in the room yells at you lol

if you have showed up late to a party or social event because it was feeding day. 

if the only days you request off from work are the dates of reptile expos and days when youre expecting to receive a snake in the mail.

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),BallPythonLove (05-21-2012),Christopher Pilgrim (04-07-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (04-03-2012)

----------


## angllady2

If the cashier at the Dollar Store no longer looks at you funny when you buy 30 of the same item.

If you've ever caught yourself admiring some new dinnerware at the store, thinking to yourself "Those would make great water bowls/hides etc."

When the neighbors no longer look at you funny when they see a bunch of plastic tubs scattered across your lawn while you wash them with a garden hose.

If you catch yourself watching the newspaper for linen sales so you can stock up on pillowcases cheap.

If a loud disgusting noise in the middle of the night no longer causes you to yell at your spouse, instead you make a mental note someone's tub needs cleaned in the morning and go back to sleep.

If you have ever walked by your rack and noticed an awful smell; you open a tub, fearing the worst, and discover your stubborn feeder didn't eat after all.  :Bleh: 

Gale

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),BallPythonLove (05-21-2012),DooLittle (04-07-2012),_SpencerShanks_ (03-29-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

It's Friday night and you are watching tv with a snake around your neck...

BTW, they make toasty scarves...lol.  :Very Happy:

----------

BallPythonLove (05-21-2012),Errabal (07-31-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## RestlessRobie

> if the only days you request off from work are the dates of reptile expos and days when youre expecting to receive a snake in the mail.


quilty of this one for sure

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-07-2012)

----------


## ReptileJenna

OH! I HAVE A LOT FOR THIS  :Very Happy:  Tell me what you guys think 


...when you nearly are poisoned from plastic air fumes when trying to ventilate twenty bins by melting the plastic for new arrivals that are coming the following week.

...when your coffee maker stops making coffee and starts thawing mice.

...if when you do your homework you have two snakes up your sleeve and one around your neck.

...when you fall into a pond full of alligators and land on top of the gators as you are trying to observe a species of snake in the field (this also happened to me. I literally fell into a pond full of alligators that I could clearly see. It scared them just as much as it scared me). 

...when your family just stops asking how many pythons are in the house.

...when your parents find their furniture normal one day and then overnight being turned into snake habitats with a python in it.

...when you sex the snakes for the people at petsmart and correct their habitats without being asked.

...when the only answers you get correctly on the quiz is about genetics (this seriously just happened to me today).

...when you feel extremely comfortable touching dead mice.

----------

4theSNAKElady (03-14-2013),Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (04-07-2012),_Mike41793_ (04-07-2012)

----------


## travis11

You might be a Ball Python keeper if.........You call out of work sick, because you know that package you've been waiting for will arrive that day.
 :Smile:

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Mike41793_ (04-07-2012)

----------


## enchantress62

Hahahahahaha these are great guys!  How about this one?

You know you are a ball keeper when:

You carry pictures of your baby and show her off like she's one of the kids.  Oh crap!  I don't have any pictures of the kids in my wallet.

You get accused of being Satanic because you have a pet snake and you feel curiously proud.

The only pictures you have on facebook are of your baby ball.   :Bowdown:

----------


## CherryPython

If it's easter sunday coming up and someone says "So, you getting any eggs this Sunday?" and your reply is -

"No no not for a long while, my female is nowhere near the right size for breeding!"

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Capray_ (06-22-2012),DooLittle (05-15-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (04-07-2012),_Wapadi_ (05-16-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> ...when the only answers you get correctly on the quiz is about genetics (this seriously just happened to me today).


YES! Good to know i wasnt the only one lol! 
In highschool we played "study games" the last 2 days before my AP Bio final. I was the first to answer every punnet square question without writing anything out on paper.  :Very Happy: 
All the examples were like about gregor mendels peas or flowers but its the same principles really...
It was the only part of the class i really excelled at haha

----------


## BFT12890

I think I got a good one,

"You might be a ball python keeper if, the first thing you think of when somebody says "weight watchers" is your BP that is currently off feed..."

Happening to me currently which is what made me think of it  :Razz:

----------

apple2 (06-22-2012)

----------


## Rob

Your three year old gets excited and slaps you high five when he sees a rat get eaten!

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),DooLittle (05-15-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (05-15-2012),_Slim_ (05-15-2012)

----------


## Slim

The young lady at the reptile store doesn't even bother to walk with you to the rat room.  She just let's you go back and pick them out yourself...happened to me this evening  :Very Happy:

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),Bigswol (03-16-2013),_cecilbturtle_ (05-15-2012),DooLittle (05-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Rob_ (05-15-2012)

----------


## cecilbturtle

...when you walk by a girl in a pet store who smells like she's been cleaning rodent tubs and you find that appealing enough to strike up a conversation. 

i know i know...weird   :Embarassed:

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Slim_ (05-15-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

When you walk in to your local reptile/feeder store, and they don't even get up to help you because they know you are going to browse the whole store before you get your feeders.  Just in case there is anything you can't live without....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),DakotaB (05-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

You temporarily have "pet" rats because your snake didn't eat.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),DakotaB (05-15-2012),Errabal (07-31-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (05-15-2012),PiercingPrincess (03-07-2013),_Rob_ (05-15-2012)

----------


## Rob

> You temporarily have "pet" rats because your snake didn't eat.


 ughhh x1000 I currently have a new "pet".

----------

DooLittle (05-15-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## cecilbturtle

> The young lady at the reptile store doesn't even bother to walk with you to the rat room.  She just let's you go back and pick them out yourself...happened to me this evening


when i lived out near Philly i would walk in to the pet store, get a head nod from who ever was at the register, walk in the back, get my stuff and then come up and pay. they kept the GOOD stuff in the back!  :Very Happy: 

after typing that, it probably looked like some sort of shady dealing going on  :Wink:

----------

_Slim_ (05-15-2012)

----------


## angllady2

When your expecting female ball python has you more freaked out than you were when you had your own kids.

When you see that magical first clutch of eggs, and you spend the whole day smiling so hard your face hurts.

You firmly believe the 60 days required for a ball python egg to hatch is at least twice as long as the 9 months you carried your own baby.

When wondering what that little head peeking out of the egg is attached to is more important that it was to ask the doctor, " Boy or Girl?" when your baby was born.

Can you tell what I've got on my mind ?

Gale

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (05-15-2012),Reksu (03-09-2013),_Slim_ (05-15-2012)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Haha awesome responses!

You might own bps if:

-you're willing to spend $100+ on JUST shipping for that PVC cage (fml ahaha) 

-the people at the petshop think you're a weird mouse lady

-you search the Internet daily for deals on snakes even though you can't have another one


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fpfldn

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (05-15-2012)

----------


## Elite Morphs

If you have a list of morphs you want and have breeding plans wrote down.talking from experience lol

----------


## crepers86

when your church has a rodent problem and you tell your pastor you have a ball python at home that will gladly help in the ridence of the rodents

----------


## moonlightgdess

> -you search the Internet daily for deals on snakes even though you can't have another one


X2. Thankfully my rack is full....just means I have to get a new rack before I get more snakes lol

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

You spend your lunch break checking out what is new on bp.net

----------

Errabal (07-31-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> X2. Thankfully my rack is full....just means I have to get a new rack before I get more snakes lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Is the rack on order???   :Very Happy:

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

How bout this one...

Your watching the opening credits of Python Hunters where they say "I've been working with Pythons since I was four" and your twin 7 year olds say..."Pfftt...we've been doing it since we were 2...."

----------

Badgemash (03-19-2013),CherryPython (05-16-2012),DooLittle (05-16-2012),JulieInNJ (05-21-2012),_RestlessRobie_ (05-16-2012),_The Serpent Merchant_ (05-16-2012)

----------


## pigfat

If you are dreaming about ball pythons and wake up, and decode to write about it on this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moonlightgdess

> Is the rack on order???


After I do my budget this weekend it just might be lol.

----------


## DooLittle

You come home from work and go right to your rack to see if your snake shed yet..

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Oh, better yet-

You have a snake shed hanging from the ceiling fan in your kitchen, to dry so your kid can take it to school.

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (05-16-2012)

----------


## travis11

If you make jokes about your Balls to people and they look at you like WTF!

----------

apple2 (06-22-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## Rob

If you have a dream about posting on this forum.......damn what is wrong with me!?

----------

_Capray_ (07-29-2012),DooLittle (05-16-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

...if you refer to any and every group of baby animals of any sort as "a clutch.".....

God so many of these fit me.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## crepers86

> You spend your lunch break checking out what is new on bp.net


more then face book its my homepage

----------

DooLittle (05-18-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

If even one of these post's describe you..  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_I-KandyReptiles_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

...you search kijiji daily for bps, even though you can't have any more.

...you are willing to drive hours just to go to an expo

...you save funny pictures just because theres a snake in it:



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?areyu2

----------

DooLittle (05-21-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Lolo76_ (05-21-2012),_Mike41793_ (05-21-2012),Quantum Constrictors (05-21-2012),SeeTheCityLights (07-28-2012),_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

...you refer to your house as a zoo


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0k5io3

----------


## rebelrachel13

The only time you read the newspaper is when you're unwrapping frozen rodents. :p

(Sent from my Android via Tapatalk)

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## Lolo76

> The only time you read the newspaper is when you're unwrapping frozen rodents. :p


Or when you find your Spanish improving, ever since you got a batch of free Spanish-language papers for your tubs.  :Very Happy:

----------


## BallPythonLove

[QUOTE=Bobbafett;1830788]...you search kijiji daily for bps, even though you can't have any more.

...you are willing to drive hours just to go to an expo

...you save funny pictures just because theres a snake in it:



Those are all great, but the picture at the end had me laughing for 5 minutes...   :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:   Good one lol  :Bowdown:  :ROFL:

----------


## DooLittle

> ...you search kijiji daily for bps, even though you can't have any more.
> 
> ...you are willing to drive hours just to go to an expo
> 
> ...you save funny pictures just because theres a snake in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?areyu2


That picture is great, mind if I use it?

----------


## BallPythonLove

This needs to be stickied.  I've never laughed so hard in my life, reading every post on every page.   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Haha it's not my picture  :Smile:  I found it online and had to save it. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hc04dv

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> Haha it's not my picture  I found it online and had to save it. 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hc04dv


What website did you find that pic on its hilarious!

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

http://memebase.com/2012/05/21/inter...ool-snake-bro/


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?d3cnbm

----------


## Vypyrz

If you have ever referred to your new boyfriend or girlfriend as "a nice Dinker"...

----------

DooLittle (06-17-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Rob_ (06-17-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> If you have ever referred to your new boyfriend or girlfriend as "a nice Dinker"...


You mean a nice possible?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Razz:

----------


## Vypyrz

I think the funniest use of a snake keeper term was from a guy that I used to work with, who was not a snake keeper. He was always amazed by all of the different colors and morphs, so he used to check out alot of photos, and one day, he asked me what "Het" meant. So, after explaining the whole Heterozygous definition, a few minutes later he said, "I think I understand it. I have black hair and brown eyes, my wife has red hair and green eyes, but my daughter has black hair and brown eyes, so that makes her Brunette het for Ginger." I couldn't do anything but laugh at his awesome analogy... :ROFL:

----------

_angllady2_ (06-17-2012),DooLittle (06-17-2012),_Mike41793_ (06-17-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> I think the funniest use of a snake keeper term was from a guy that I used to work with, who was not a snake keeper. He was always amazed by all of the different colors and morphs, so he used to check out alot of photos, and one day, he asked me what "Het" meant. So, after explaining the whole Heterozygous definition, a few minutes later he said, "I think I understand it. I have black hair and brown eyes, my wife has red hair and green eyes, but my daughter has black hair and brown eyes, so that makes her Brunette het for Ginger." I couldn't do anything but laugh at his awesome analogy...


BOOOOOM  :Salute: 

thats awesome lmfao!

----------


## Vypyrz

After reading another thread, I saw another entry worthy of this thread:

 If you have ever been congratulated on your addiction or recent relapse...

----------

PiercingPrincess (03-07-2013)

----------


## Really

[QUOTE=Vypyrz;1783425]You might be a Ball Python keeper if you have ever called a baby boa "hatchling"...

Or referred to your own child as a "hatchling".

----------


## Royal Chick

Okay, I know I'm a bit late but you might be a ball python keeper if you plan on becoming a high school biology teacher for five major reasons.
1) You love science
2) You can bring your snakes to work with you
3) You can use your snakes as a perfect example of how awesome genetics are
4) You get summers aka expo season off every year
5) You can educate a younger generation about how to ACTUALLY take care of balls

----------


## TurboTom

...you talk about how big your balls have gotten since the day you got them

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## SRMD

if you get excited about snake poop

----------

_Capray_ (07-29-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## Pampho85

Ask someone if you could see their balls or if they want to see your balls and they don't call the police ;)

----------


## darthsamurai

if you saw a picture of a BEL and decided you just had to have one. but instead of buying one you decide it would be more fun to make one. 15 snakes later you still dont even have the snakes to make one because you decided it would be more fun to make the mojaves first! I'm expecting my first ever clutch in 13 days, mojave x normal.

----------

DooLittle (06-22-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## M&H

(not really ball pythons but...) Your phone auto corrects to the word tegu  :Razz:

----------


## DooLittle

If you think this is one of the greatest threads around  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Fidget_ (07-28-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Rob_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## apple2

> After reading another thread, I saw another entry worthy of this thread:
> 
>  If you have ever been congratulated on your addiction or recent relapse...


Hey! That was my post xD

You might be a ball python keeper if: 

- You are always short on dinnerware because you've given all the bowls to the snakes!
- You can't sleep at night during the summer because the snakes in your bedroom make it too hot.
- You can always find somewhere to put the "Last one"...

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_Vypyrz_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## Vypyrz

You have a panic attack because you don't know what else to do while the Admins shut the site down for maintenance...  :ROFL:

----------

DooLittle (06-22-2012),dr del (06-23-2012),_Dracoluna_ (06-29-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_RestlessRobie_ (06-23-2012),_SquamishSerpents_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> You have a panic attack because you don't know what else to do while the Admins shut the site down for maintenance...



Seriously, what are we gonna do????


Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Vypyrz

> Seriously, what are we gonna do????


I'm going to do some work in the snake room. I have 5 new 4 X 2's coming Monday... :Very Happy:

----------

DooLittle (06-22-2012)

----------


## Dragoon

your python's food bill is more than yours.

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

If you had withdrawals  while the site was down, and kept checking to see when you could get back in.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Dracoluna_ (06-29-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## Dragoon

when you know the names of all 60 of your pythons but Can't remember your neighbors kids names.......WHAT DO YOU MEAN THEY ARE MY KIDS?!?!?!

----------


## RestlessRobie

> when you know the names of all 60 of your pythons but Can't remember your neighbors kids names.......WHAT DO YOU MEAN THEY ARE MY KIDS?!?!?!


XD I have to ask my wife what all the neighbors names are  :Smile:  But I can name all the snakes rats and the dog  :Smile:

----------


## twoninerfan

> ... If you've ever calculated the convection currents in an exclosure so you could balance the heat and humidity _just so_.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you! I thought I was the only one to do that!  (Human armpits are about 1F lower than under the tongue, according to my reference book... and only on this site do I have to go back and put "human" in front of this to be clear.)


haha I do this too!

----------


## Tekko

I'll add my own I guess:

-  if you ever called sick to school/work to take care of your snake(s) aka visit to the vet, be on hand to assist on that female laying a clutch, clutch pipping, etc.
-  if your spouse has taken up herping just to be allowed in the snake room to have at least some quality time with you.
-  if you plan your vacation around breeding, laying and hatching (sorry sweety can't go on that 75% off dream vacation, I need to be there in case they start locking).
-  if you have better archived record of your snakes past feed/shed/lock(all with pictures and videos) then you have of your own wedding.

----------


## John1982

If you put your bed into storage so you can fit more snakes in your room and now sleep on a couch.

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_hypnotixdmp_ (07-26-2012),_kdreptiles_ (07-26-2012)

----------


## apple2

If you buy one of those "PODS" things and use it as a feeder shed.

(Lol this is actually a good idea if they'd allow it, the things are ventilated and you can get ones that are heated too. Not sure the PODS people would be too happy with you after they get it back though...  :Bolt:

----------


## kayrussell

when you're watching Python Hunters and you turn it off because they think they are so smart but you know every single thing they are talking about like the back of your hand.... (i've done this many times)

----------


## DooLittle

If you go on the internet and say your balls have mites, and everybody wants to help get rid of them.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

apple2 (06-26-2012),_Sama_ (07-28-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

If you wake up in the morning, and know you have tubs to clean before you even turn on a light, because of the smell in your room.  :Very Happy: 

True story, all 6 of them had poopied up their tubs overnight.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_kdreptiles_ (07-26-2012)

----------


## kdreptiles

> If you put your bed into storage so you can fit more snakes in your room and now sleep on a couch.


I'm moving soon, I was seriously thinking of doing this!  :ROFL:

----------


## Seeker

- - - Updated - - -




> You go to your local feeder supplier, and they see you coming and have your rodents ready by the time you get done browsing for anything new, with out having talked to you yet...



So very guilty. I think it's gotten to the the point When they see my car!

----------


## cinnamonpython

you know your a bp keeper if .........

you want your babies (snake) to breed

 :Snake:

----------


## Spookitie

You might be a ball python keeper if you spend hours on the internet talking about other people's balls.

----------

_angllady2_ (07-30-2012),Bigswol (03-16-2013),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-22-2012),SeeTheCityLights (07-28-2012),sflanick (07-26-2012)

----------


## sflanick

> You might be a ball python keeper if you spend hours on the internet talking about other people's balls.


Lol this is epic

----------


## Lolo76

> -  if you ever called sick to school/work to take care of your snake(s) aka visit to the vet, be on hand to assist on that female laying a clutch, clutch pipping, etc.


Not long ago, I left work early because I was worried about a wayward snake in my apartment... I was so anxious about that all day, my boss finally sent me home to handle the situation. That was definitely a first for her - "sent employee home early, to rescue lost snake."  :Very Happy:  (and yes, I did find her safe & sound in the couch)

P.S. I was also late for our staff meeting one week, because Nerissa was laying her eggs as I was getting ready to leave. Thankfully I had an understanding boss!

----------


## GHOST_584

It's Friday and your co-workers ask what your plans are... You tell them" I have to soak my balls tonight because they had a bad shed"

----------

_cecilbturtle_ (07-26-2012),Poseidon (07-27-2012),SeeTheCityLights (07-28-2012)

----------


## Fidget

....if you've ever used your set of pie weights to sink a thawing rodent, but have never baked your own pie crust.

----------

DooLittle (07-26-2012)

----------


## LadyWraith

-if the tragedy of the week is that the snake struck the mouse before everyone was settled in front of the enclosure to watch.

-Your almost 4 year old son croons to the mouse-of-the-week about how it's going to be "snake yummies" tonight.

-you know you have a rodent infiltrating your home when your snake takes a special interest in a particular cabinet in the kitchen as you walk through and after looking, find the little buggers poo in said cabinet. Stupid drought sending all the critters indoors for food and water.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_moonlightgdess_ (07-28-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> Lol this is epic


Yes, I have voted stickie several times......

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

> ....if you've ever used your set of pie weights to sink a thawing rodent, but have never baked your own pie crust.



LMAO.... :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hypnotixdmp

If you want to buy a new bp as soon as you just got one lol....also, post 100!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VooDooDoc

Your wife takes pictures of you holding your balls so you can post on facebook.....

----------


## SnakeLuvnGirl

1. When you make sure you have no plans to go anywhere on feeding day.
2.  When you go to the beach and later refer to your peeling sunburn as "I'm having a bad shed"
3.  When you save all your snakes' sheds in ziploc bags labeled with the date and organized in binders.

----------

_Brokenangelr_ (07-30-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## Vypyrz

After browsing ads on Kingsnake.com, you go to an online dating website and catch yourself thinking, "I wonder how much shipping is for her."

Sent from my Motorola ATRIX using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## marya1962

You might be a ball python keeper--if you have more pictures of your snake(s) than you do of your children. And if after you introduce yourself, you say, "You want to see a picture of my snake(s)?"

----------


## Sama

If you call the police department and after you give them your address they go "Oh! The snake lady!" 
Literally just happened yesterday! I called to tell them if they got any complaints the rooster was leaving tomorrow(today).

----------

_Brokenangelr_ (07-30-2012)

----------


## LadyWraith

if you spend an entire trip to the hardware store envisioning all the possible reptilian uses for everything.

----------

_Flikky_ (08-22-2012),francisco_24 (08-02-2012),Poseidon (07-30-2012)

----------


## Fidget

...if you swear off your shoe and handbag obsession so you can afford a triple gene someday.

----------

_Brokenangelr_ (07-30-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## ExotixTowing

If your awake more at night and sleep more during the day...

I work nights  :Very Happy:  12 hour shifts 7 days a week with 2 days off every 3 weeks

----------


## angllady2

When you refer to a litter of rats being born as "hatching" and get huffy when people laugh at you.  

Had this happen to me over the weekend.  It's not my fault the ball python eggs are hatching now and that's all I think about!

----------


## Pyrate81

You might be a ball python keeper if...

You get to work and check BP.net before logging into any work related applications.  



You might be a reptile/fish hobbyist if...

You go to other peoples' houses and mentally rearrange furniture and appliances so you can "decorate" with reptiles/fish.

----------


## crepers86

if you know the morph list by heart

----------


## gaiaeagle

...if your boyfriend names the live rat pups "meat" and "potatos" for the stubborn Dumerils boa that will only eat live.

Damn thing is the ONLY one in the collection that will not transition to f/t.

----------

_Kodieh_ (08-02-2012)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

If you name your females after Disney princesses so that your 2 year old daughter will remember there names and love watching them eat.

----------


## Pyrate81

You might be a bp owner if...

You call any part of your house in which you spend an extensive amount of time your "hide box".  

Kid:     Mom, where's dad?
Mom:  In his hide box.
Kid:     Where?
Mom:  The bathroom reading the paper.

----------

_angllady2_ (08-02-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## Redneck_Crow

You might be a BP owner....

If you're more afraid of mites than bedbugs.

----------

_angllady2_ (08-02-2012),polito (08-04-2012)

----------


## Lord-Maniac

if your wife wakes up at night and your naked playing with your ...Ball's / Snake 's   :Smile:  and she yell's Put that thing AWAY !!!

----------


## Fidget

....if you've ever wondered what it would be like to eat a meal that was 15% of your own weight.

----------


## Rob

> ....if you've ever wondered what it would be like to eat a meal that was 15% of your own weight.


....yum

----------


## karmak

If your sitting in your room on BP.net reading this thread, in sted of being out side enjoying the once in a life time seattle sun ><

----------


## DooLittle

> ....yum


Lol, just how many chickens would that take????  Or maybe a small pig?  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## apple2

You might be a ball python owner if you talk about feeders at dinner and don't understand why everybody else is pushing away their plates.

----------


## polito

If you consider 800 dollars cheap for a snake.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997R using Tapatalk 2

----------

apple2 (08-04-2012),_Redneck_Crow_ (08-14-2012)

----------


## Polka.dotph

If you ever said "Congrats on your 1.0" and dont know why the person is giving you a funny look.

----------


## Valentine Pirate

When your bladder is about to explode but you keep waiting "just another couple minutes" because you don't want to have the possibility of missing the FedEx truck

----------

_Andybill_ (08-22-2012),_Flikky_ (08-22-2012)

----------


## carrieb

You ask your husband to bring home his infrared camera from work to tell you the temps in every area of your tank. :Razz:

----------


## martin82531

Some one says, "show me your balls" and you no longer think of...well, you know.  :Smile:

----------


## Andybill

When you tell your mom you uploaded pics of your balls on facebook and she says "Oh my god! Why do you want all those people seeing your junk?"

----------


## DooLittle

Lol...  I love this thread....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

> You might be a ball python keeper if...
> 
> You get to work and check BP.net before logging into any work related applications.  
> 
> 
> 
> You might be a reptile/fish hobbyist if...
> 
> You go to other peoples' houses and mentally rearrange furniture and appliances so you can "decorate" with reptiles/fish.


What do you mean when you get to work, slacker.  :Very Happy:   I'm on with my coffee first thing in the morning, before work.  Lol  :Smile: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## darthkevin

if the first thing you do in the morning is check humidity and temps

when you are bummed out that it is the day after feeding and you cant hold your balls for another 24 hours

when you text home every couple of hours about humidity and temps

when your four year old asks you to see videos on youtube about feeding snakes (THE RIGHT WAY OF COURSE)

----------


## martin82531

> if the first thing you do in the morning is check humidity and temps
> 
> when you are bummed out that it is the day after feeding and you cant hold your balls for another 24 hours
> 
> when you text home every couple of hours about humidity and temps
> 
> when your four year old asks you to see videos on youtube about feeding snakes (THE RIGHT WAY OF COURSE)


lol my wife is not into balls as much as I'm (lol that could be taken out of context) but she does help by checking the humidity when I'm at work.

----------


## Fidget

...if you're watching tv with a rat pup in a baggie thawing in your armpit. True story.

----------

_Capray_ (10-24-2012),DooLittle (10-24-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> ...if you're watching tv with a rat pup in a baggie thawing in your armpit. True story.


LMAO!!!  And this is one of the greatest threads, ever...... :p

So mine for tonight.......

You grab one of your normal males  (because you need to learn how to pop, but are terrified of hurting them) and by barely touching,  squeeze out some sperm!  Funny part was when I carried him in to show my husband (laughing all the way  :Very Happy: ) and he said-  "EW, gross, go put him back and wash your hands!". LMFAO!!!!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Buying new live feeders three times in a row because they keep growing too big for my dainty little Indy.. sigh..
And getting all excited about breeding you start blabbing about genetics in front of people who have no idea what you're talking about... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ewaldrep

if you have ever reached into your fridge for a beer and accidentally pulled out a rat, you might be a ball python keeper!

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

If you are making donuts at work and you find ones that arent perfectly round and you call them slugs  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jeanus

If your husband brings you a little sugar and it isn't a kiss. :Wink:

----------


## DooLittle

If you have a snake in qt on your kitchen table, because there are snakes in every other room...

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Rob_ (03-07-2013)

----------


## Rob

> If you have a snake in qt on your kitchen table, because there are snakes in every other room...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


If you forgot all about this thread and happy Doolittle dug it out!

----------

DooLittle (03-07-2013)

----------


## Rob

Lol I have a new one from tonight.

....if your sister in law comes over and handles your balls, and you have done nothing wrong.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (03-07-2013),DooLittle (03-07-2013)

----------


## Melissa18

...if you are starting to buy jewelry with snakes on them...LOVE IT!!!


(I have the earrings too. Lol.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_moonlightgdess_ (03-07-2013)

----------


## swansonbb

If you've ever put your eggs in the refrigerator... to keep them warm.

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

..if getting a thermostat in the mail makes your day.

----------

DooLittle (03-07-2013),_martin82531_ (03-08-2013)

----------


## SquamishSerpents

If you have to buy a second set of mixing bowls to thaw your massive pile of rodents for the week!

----------


## Wes

If you hate Animal Planet.....

----------

_I-KandyReptiles_ (03-09-2013),_OsirisRa32_ (03-19-2013),_Rob_ (03-08-2013)

----------


## Zuma22

if you just sat for a good hour and read through every single post in this thread without getting bored.

if you feel lonely when half your collection just ate and half are in shed and there's no one to hold!   :Sad:

----------

_CrystalRose_ (08-13-2013),_OsirisRa32_ (03-19-2013)

----------


## Rob

> If you hate Animal Planet.....


But but...it's surprisingly human. Lol

----------

_Wes_ (03-08-2013)

----------


## nimblykimbly

...if you'd rather sit in the room with all of your snakes and racks than watch tv.  :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

If your daughter cleans your balls, and its not inappropriate.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Rob_ (03-08-2013)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

If you sit at work and worry about your snakes that have been off feed for a couple of months even though you know it's normal.

----------

_piedplus_ (03-09-2013)

----------


## Star-Static

You might be a ball python keeper...

...when all you want for birthdays/christmas is another snake.

----------

_piedplus_ (03-09-2013)

----------


## Willie76

If you call your snakes, "Sweetie" more than you call your wife...and she calls you on it.

----------

_piedplus_ (03-09-2013)

----------


## Pythonfriend

You might be both a nerd and a ball python keeper....



... if you have USB coffe mug warmers in order to keep your snakes warm using your laptops in case of a power outage.

----------

_piedplus_ (03-09-2013)

----------


## Zuma22

> You might be both a nerd and a ball python keeper....
> 
> 
> 
> ... if you have USB coffe mug warmers in order to keep your snakes warm using your laptops in case of a power outage.



Oooo good idea!!

----------

_piedplus_ (03-09-2013)

----------


## piedplus

if the first thing you do in the morning is check heat and humidity.

----------


## RestlessRobie

> if the first thing you do in the morning is check heat and humidity.


Guilty on that one I also check them as soon as I get home and just before I go to bed  :Smile:

----------

_piedplus_ (03-09-2013)

----------


## Zuma22

If you hear someone say Mojave Desert and you instantly go, "What?!  Mojave? Where!?!"

----------

_piedplus_ (03-11-2013)

----------


## hotelvoodoo

People at work ask about your 20 children...by name.

----------

_angllady2_ (03-12-2013)

----------


## Harry wheatley

> If you have convinced your family that your new snakes are an "investment"


Perfect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SquamishSerpents

You might be a ball python keeper if in your infinite exhaustion, you see an add for the Flavour Wave oven on late-night infomercials and think to yourself "hmmmm I wonder if that would work for thawing rodents!" and then immediately remember "OH GOD NO I remember when someone told me they thawed on in the microwave!" 

Hahaha.

----------

_piedplus_ (03-13-2013)

----------


## Johnmb

You might be a ball python keeper if your rat racks take up more room in the basement than all 4 of your large dogs combined.(german shepard, english bulldog, poodle, bull terrier)

----------

_piedplus_ (03-23-2013)

----------


## Dracoluna

If you see the Fed-Ex truck drive by and squeal at the thought of the Fed-Ex fairy, complete with wings and of course, a box marked "Live, Harmless Reptiles".

----------

moondevourer (08-13-2013),_piedplus_ (03-19-2013)

----------


## jbabybulldog

If you re-arrange your ball pythons cages/furniture more then your own.  :Very Happy:

----------

_piedplus_ (03-20-2013)

----------


## utoyz

if you believe in Chinese Zodiac and your parents let you keep snakes even though they're terrified, just because 2013 is year of the snakes

----------

_piedplus_ (03-23-2013)

----------


## twoyrbrat

_If your BPs will be inheriting your life savings._ :Dancin' Banana: 








1.0 Spider
1.0 Pinstripe
1.0 Lemon Pastel - blushed out - flamed out
0.1 Lemon Pastel - blushing out
0.1 Mojave - stunning girl
0.2 Normals
0.1 Amel Corn Snake
1 Oscar Fish

----------

_piedplus_ (03-23-2013),_Wes_ (03-23-2013)

----------


## trdancer

when your mom insists on keeping a basket full of sheds on her dresser.

----------


## Minjo

You might be a ball python keeper if:

You have withdrawal symptoms from being able to care for your balls while you are sick 

If while you are sick, you think more of the care for your balls then you do for yourself 

 The last thing you say to your husband at night is, "honey did you check the water for the humidifiers for the snakes?"

----------


## Archimedes

...if you have an entire stand-up freezer in the garage that your parents don't use anymore because there's rodents in it.

...when your parents ask you if you can take the household vermin to feed to the snake as the little buggers get caught.

...when your idea of a great lazy morning is browsing BPnet with a python burrowed into your hoodie.

...when you change your major from theater management to biology so you can get a better handle on genetics for your future projects.

...when you're constantly on the lookout for new, cheap reptile accessories, no matter what type of store you're in. Be it a pet store, grocery, hardware, department store...

----------

moondevourer (08-13-2013)

----------


## hotelvoodoo

....If your boss has ever scheduled your shifts around "feeding day."

----------


## MisssMariee

First off, this is the first thing that came to mind when I saw this thread: 


You might be a ball python keeper if...

     It's feeding day, but you have food poisoning so you drive to the pet store with a trash bag in the front, 'just in case' because you won't push their feeding back a day like everyone tells you to (last week for me)
     You can rationalize the idea that you don't _really_ need air conditioning in your car, that Piebald male though, you really could use that!
     You imagine your future house and it has a reptile in about every room with it's own fancy home made cage!

----------

crazypythonlady (08-13-2013),_Rob_ (04-11-2014)

----------

